# How many babies do sailfin mollies have?



## steel1212

I know live bearers don't typically have the same clutches as egg layers but I was fishing out some babies out of my molly tank to put in the grow out tank, plant/mollies, and I'm up to about 15 or so that look to be from the same female. Now I do have 2 marbled females so they could have dropped at the same time but one still looks pretty fat.


----------



## titan97

It can be hard to count exactly how many babies are birthed from one mother, unless you can isolate her prior to the birth. Normally, I get about 10-25 fry over a span of several days from the same mother.

-Dustin


----------

